# Tight space help!!!



## TruTHC (Mar 22, 2007)

haha ok i know im dealing with alot of plants and little space, i figured i have 6 plants and mayb some will have balls and get thrown out. anyway my grow box is 2x2x4ft tall, my 10gal bucket is laying horizontally. from the cup to the wall is about 10in on the sides. my plants are spaced about 3-4in away from eachother. the 28days old plant is starting to covering the 13days old plant. my biggest plant is about 5in tall. i was wondering what can i do to grow those babies in such tight space. is that too short to do some training or pruning? o and the box fan will probably be taken out. i'll prolly return it to the store. any help would be great. thanks in advance!


----------



## Loneranger (Mar 31, 2007)

are you in REM???dreamstate,yo have room for 1 unhappy plant , doent take the fan its the only hope for these little ladies


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 31, 2007)

u got enough room for a few plants if u LST them. You should start training them now so the stem wont be so stiff, but however you can still do it when they are.i stated LST on my biggest plant 2day and the stem waz vary stiff but i got it low enough, nice lil arch in the stem. 
If u do train make sure u use a counter tie so u wont pull the roots up while bending. Jus a piece of sting to keep the base of your plant str8. and you should no problems
P.S KEEP THE FAN!!!!!! or take it back and get a smaller 1. i use them dual fans with the intake and outtake switch


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 31, 2007)

hey guys, thanks for the info. ok the fan is staying, i mite get a strong small oscillating fan that has a clip. but heres a pic of my plants 7days later. im sorry can u tell me what u mean by counter tie? like tie one at the bottom and tie one at the top? and its good to bend them little by little right? thanks again!


----------



## TruTHC (Mar 31, 2007)

o and that little plant u see there..im prolly gonna put it in soil and let it do whatever it want, but im gonna replace it wit tomato, i need to show my in-law im actually growing tomatoes


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 1, 2007)

Tie the bottom of the plant with string to the edge of the pot so it can keep the stem str8


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 2, 2007)

i did some pruning and LST. how does it look?  the plant on the top right have alot of smaller leaves toward the bottom looks like new growth. should i prune the leaves on the top to give the lower leaves light?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 2, 2007)

nope dont prune. what i do with LST i tie everything back that blocks light. leaves and budsites big time!!!!! they will grow above most of the leaves, but there will be sites that need light also you will greatly increas yeild. im doing lst now and at 3ina half weeks i counted 8 new colas and sence ima let them veg for 2 months and/or it's 12 or 15". but dont prune jus pull them back and let the light get to the new growth.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

ahh i see, ok i will do more lst. BFOK do u happen to have any pic? i know wut u are saying but i just wanna see how u lst. well cuz i nail gunned a nail from the outside in then bend/curve the nail a lil then i brought the tie thing at home depot, it look like the wire to tie trash bag, but i got it where the garden is so i think its safe for plants. thanks


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont have any new pics of this grow but you can take a look at my last grow. the 1st few pics shows the counter tie we waz talking about. i hope this helps u heres the link so u can take a peek. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9406


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

i checked out ur thread, i see how u tie to the pot, but im using styro cups.  mayb i can slit the side of my lid and tie it there. i did alot of tying last nite, i think the plants get more lights but here a is pic. i know those twist tie look ugly but they're so easy to use. i also brought some hemp ties too.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 3, 2007)

ok i have updated pic, just took it 5min ago. the plant looks greener but i did move the light down. i shoulda known better cuz it was light green now it dark green. but no nute burn didnt noticed any stress. mayb u can tell me if u see anything i dont see. ph drop from 5.5 to 4.7 so i raised it back up to 5.5. ppm 250. the new leaves from main stem growing. but not as rapid as b4. i dont know if thats cuz plants is older that why they dont grow fast like crazy but i think they look healthy.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 4, 2007)

im glad the thread help u out, instead of putting a slit in the cup put a lil hole in it and tie it like that. i did the slit and it losen up wjen u grab it


----------



## PhreakDogg (Apr 4, 2007)

nicenice, i actually just did some prunning, a lil cant hurt. just get them big *** leafs right at the stem. like 2 or 3 on each gal might do em good~


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 5, 2007)

There looking great TRU. From what i read it not really good to cut them big leaves. Thats where they catch most of there light.Dont wanna stress it cause u'll be pissed with the results. Jus pull um back and u'll get the same results as clipping,IMOH.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks BFOK, i hope they gonna be as good as they look. but i talked to a friend and he told me to cut the big leaves at the bottom cuz it use up all the N or oxygen or whatever, so i thought it made sense. but now i know, i regret cuttin them because they look bald. theres lots of new leaves coming out from the node but they not rapidly growing like it was b4, another reason i regret pruning.  thanks for the info tho. i learned alot.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 6, 2007)

what are the sticks for in the last picture, are your stems weak? I wouldnt think you would need them if you are doing lst


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey TRU hows things going wit the LST???? i got pics of my new grow up now and you can really see what needs to be done. By the way when the new growth gets big enough youll have to tie them down so the new bud sites get light. keep me updated dawg.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

Jbong said:
			
		

> what are the sticks for in the last picture, are your stems weak? I wouldnt think you would need them if you are doing lst


no, stem is not weak, im using the stick to tie certain part of the stem then LST. just an experiment?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> Hey TRU hows things going wit the LST???? i got pics of my new grow up now and you can really see what needs to be done. By the way when the new growth gets big enough youll have to tie them down so the new bud sites get light. keep me updated dawg.


to tell u the truth i dont know how it suppose to look when u LST, well the stem is bending the way i want it to. i guess thats LST, so i think im doing ok wit LST. yea i been tucking the new big leaf under the small new growth. it still not rapidly growing. prolly still stunted. but i do notice it growing. ill have more pic up tonite. i'm at work and its not a safe place to look at the pics so ill check out ur new grow for sure tonite. take it easy.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 6, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> to tell u the truth i dont know how it suppose to look when u LST, well the stem is bending the way i want it to. i guess thats LST, so i think im doing ok wit LST.


:aok: 



			
				TruTHC said:
			
		

> yea i been tucking the new big leaf under the small new growth.


:aok: 



			
				TruTHC said:
			
		

> it still not rapidly growing. prolly still stunted.


It will take at least a week or two to recover from being "ginsued"



			
				TruTHC said:
			
		

> but i do notice it growing.


:aok:


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

lol AB ur funny, hahaha. thanks for the thumb! i feel better.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

here are some new pic, the first pic is my odd plant, well the leaf is broader then all my plants, the other 5 plant's leaf are so much narrower, hopefully this is the only male? haha just dreaming. and the second pic...is this some kind of burn? the 3rd pic is just a pic of my plant. and the other pics are some of the LST i did.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

ok, i mis-read something, for some stupid reason i "thought" i was suppose to let the stem be expose to light. so i LST so the stem would be out of the way to get some lights. ahh i think i was suppose to read that i should tie the big leaf out of the way so the new growth get light. hah, i mite have to re-lst em tonite.

EDITED: when i LST i try to face the top of the plant to the light. i did some reading on LST and i saw a pic of LST, so not really necessary to face the top of the plant toward the light? it will face itself to the light.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 6, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> ok, i mis-read something, for some stupid reason i "thought" i was suppose to let the stem be expose to light. so i LST so the stem would be out of the way to get some lights. ahh i think i was suppose to read that i should tie the big leaf out of the way so the new growth get light. hah, i mite have to re-lst em tonite.


 
Leave them be! They will be fine. The way you have it, the new branches at the nodes will start to grow and create secondary colas when it comes time to flower. 

By the way, you've already cut off the big leaves..... 



			
				TruTHC said:
			
		

> EDITED: when i LST i try to face the top of the plant to the light. i did some reading on LST and i saw a pic of LST, so not really necessary to face the top of the plant toward the light? it will face itself to the light.


 
Yes, it will turn itself toward the light.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks AB, im just a freaking-out-noob. i'll be ok wit all the nice ppl helping me out...eventually..


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 7, 2007)

i got some new LST pic, does the first pic look ok? or should i bend it lower?  im trying not to face it to the light just to see how it would face the light it self.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 7, 2007)

try to get it lower, as low as u can. see how i did it on mine. i know u dont have them in pots, can u maybe put tacs or a few nails in whatever u have them in. u jus need to get it lower then the new growth. preety soon the the secondary tops as i call them will be the same hight as the top.it'll be kinda like haveing more the 1 plant growing. so many tops, youll have to tie them dont next.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 7, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> try to get it lower, as low as u can. see how i did it on mine. i know u dont have them in pots, can u maybe put tacs or a few nails in whatever u have them in. u jus need to get it lower then the new growth. preety soon the the secondary tops as i call them will be the same hight as the top.it'll be kinda like haveing more the 1 plant growing. so many tops, youll have to tie them dont next.


sorry i look at ur new grow but i cant really see the LST its so leafy. all i see is the string u use. wut u mean by tacs or nail? i mean where do i put it? but i will LST it way lower. o i think i know wut u mean, i'll need to put lower nails on the side of my box?  sorry  i need lots of help and always have lots of newbie/stupid question.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 7, 2007)

not stupid questions. yea i mean get it to the side of ya boxes(tacs or nails). What u saw are mine are the results of the LST. It make ya plants vary bushy. soon i wont have to pull the leaves back cause the tops will be above the leaves. then tie the tops down so the growth on them gets light.ima update my grow wit better pics, ima use my wife mothers cam to take better shots the useing the phone


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 8, 2007)

ahh i see, yea i was thinking its so bushy. it looks good. i lowered 3 of my plants and i'm trying LST on my 1 soil plant, its 23days old. how does it look?

EDIT:i checked about 8hr later and saw it facing the light. i was like wow. cool. cant wait to check on these tomorrow


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 8, 2007)

i see some purpling on the new growth, is this normal or should i be concern? plants are 30 days old. under 400watt mh 13'' away. i should've check the ppm when i topped off and adjusted pH. ugh.

BTW, those crystals looking like thing...are they crystals or just the look of the plant? i thought i wont see any crystal until i flower. but those stem looking tasty. if its male imma make some tea.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Apr 8, 2007)

it looks good. now try to have the plant follow the rim of the plant. by the time u get 1/2way around the pot you'll might have to transplant to a bigger pot.in the 2nd pic i seewhere i have it tied at. u might wanna tighten the string up around the base of the plant. the steam will grow around it, look at as haveing a ring on ya finger and u gain weight your skin will push up around the ring and when u take it off you'll have an indent of your ring, the same thing will happen with the string and ya plant. What i do to make it tight, is make a noose thats the best way i found out to make it as tight as possible.
gotta update my grow, it aint like no1 really cares tho . new pics l8ter on today


----------



## Jbong (Apr 8, 2007)

When I was looking into lst I found this thread quite informative, thought you might wanna take a look.:bongin: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10402


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 8, 2007)

thank jbong, thanks a great article, and thank bfok for pointing out that ring thing, i was curious of how tight shoul di make the twist thing, now i know.


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 8, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> u might wanna tighten the string up around the base of the plant. the steam will grow around it, look at as haveing a ring on ya finger and u gain weight your skin will push up around the ring and when u take it off you'll have an indent of your ring, the same thing will happen with the string and ya plant. What i do to make it tight, is make a noose thats the best way i found out to make it as tight as possible.


 
I have to disagree here.  Making the noose so tight that it makes a dent (like a ring on a finger) and the stem has to grow around the string is a bad idea.  How would creating a thin spot in the stem help the plant?  Seems to me it will restrict the nutrient/water flow up the stem.  

I do the exact opposite.  I pinch the stems so that they get THICKER.  That has been shown to make bigger buds.

Here is a pic of my last LST job (1 plant, vegged for 5 weeks, 6 oz. dried).  Sorry I don't have close-ups of the tie-down points.


----------



## Jbong (Apr 8, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> thank jbong, thanks a great article, and thank bfok for pointing out that ring thing, i was curious of how tight shoul di make the twist thing, now i know.


 
no problem, glad I could help


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> How would creating a thin spot in the stem help the plant?  Seems to me it will restrict the nutrient/water flow up the stem.


 that make alot of sense.



			
				AlienBait said:
			
		

> I do the exact opposite.  I pinch the stems so that they get THICKER.  That has been shown to make bigger buds.


i cant picture the pinching. can u explain to me a lil more please or how-to


sorry i just listen to any IYO and do any IYO unless somebody disagree with it. thank again AB


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 9, 2007)

Pinching is sometimes called Supercropping.  That is when you pinch the stem between the nodes.

With the stem between your thumb and index finger, squeeze until you feel the stem crack.  When the stem heals, it will heal thicker than it was.

I don't recommend you do it on this grow.  With this one, just get through it and get some bud.  On your next one, try some different techniques.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

i have some new LST pic, i think they looking good. i did something i dont know if its normal but after seeing the top facing the light i lowered it some more. its exactly 1 month old, i think im gonna flower when its time to change neut 
(prolly in 2-3days), i just topped off last nite and add a lil more nute. i added 5ml micro,10ml grow and 3ml bloom. don't ask me why i choose that amount  the plant is growing fast again. its soo bushy again, after pruning i was sad looking at it cuz it look so bald. i can see the lid of my bucket now i cant again. the plant is drinking soo much more water now. most i ever notice.  hey thanks for sticking around with me guys :aok: !!!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Pinching is sometimes called Supercropping.  That is when you pinch the stem between the nodes.
> 
> With the stem between your thumb and index finger, squeeze until you feel the stem crack.  When the stem heals, it will heal thicker than it was.
> 
> I don't recommend you do it on this grow.  With this one, just get through it and get some bud.  On your next one, try some different techniques.



thanks again! so much more stuff to try, but i think i won't be able to do another crop  mayb for a while, i'm trying to hurry and bud b4 someone go up in the attic. this is such a fun hobby tho. i havn't been this excited about anything in a while. so hey just curious AB, when u pinch til the stem crack, thats where u would tie the string?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 9, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> so hey just curious AB, when u pinch til the stem crack, thats where u would tie the string?


 
You would pinch between EVERY node.  It is unrelated to where you tie the string.

If you really want to try it, just do it on one of your plants in case something goes wrong.


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> You would pinch between EVERY node.  It is unrelated to where you tie the string.
> 
> If you really want to try it, just do it on one of your plants in case something goes wrong.


so whats the advantage of the pinching? i mean bigger stem meaning....?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 9, 2007)

TruTHC said:
			
		

> so whats the advantage of the pinching? i mean bigger stem meaning....?


 
I copied this from another web site:



> The plant passes water and nutrients cell to cell through this network of cellulose. Breaking the plant's inner walls will cause it to rebuild. But it rebuilds these networks better than they were before; it rebuilds so fast (under good growth conditions) that 24 hours later the plant is using the new highways and *it's increased capacity for moving water and nutrients.*



 = Bigger, Faster Growth


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I copied this from another web site:
> 
> 
> 
> = Bigger, Faster Growth


ah now u tell me AB. thanks tho
im gonna be in flowering about 2-3 days, mayb sooner depending on my patience. but if i do the pinching now on one of my plant will it still recover? or is this too late to do that?


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 9, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I don't recommend you do it on this grow.  With this one, just get through it and get some bud.  On your next one, try some different techniques.


 just kiddin about the last question


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 10, 2007)

my plants are 32 days old, i'm flowering tonite, my timer is on 18-6 1pm-7pm right now and im planning on setting it to 7am-7pm so when i get home from work the lights is on so i can play with them or take pictures. the ppm will be around 1160, i alrdy mixed the nute and adjust pH to 5.7 last nite, just gotta change bucket. o yea, b4 i change them out i gotta tie all the big leaves out of the way, heres a pic of them. the one in the upper right is soo bushy its hard for me to access back there to tie them up, well mayb ill bring em down from the attic and give it a good tie-up. any suggestion b4 i switch out to hps and put them on 12-12?


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 10, 2007)

I went back and compared your plants from a week ago.  They have really come back from the pruning.  Good job!  Looks like you've got it under control.

Other than what you've already mentioned, I can't think of anything else to do before you start flowering.  Good Luck!


----------



## TruTHC (Apr 10, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> I went back and compared your plants from a week ago.  They have really come back from the pruning.  Good job!  Looks like you've got it under control.
> 
> Other than what you've already mentioned, I can't think of anything else to do before you start flowering.  Good Luck!


thanks AB, i hope it all goes fine. ill keep yall updated


----------

